# Underwaters



## Mildenhallcone (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey guys, I have some questions for doing 25m underwater swims...

So, I’m quite slow with mine. It takes about 37 seconds a pop. Which is about ten seconds longer than I want. I come to complete stops between each movement to maximize glide. I’ve been advised to stop this. So I’ve got a general idea on how to decrease time. But does anyone have some other tips to speed up underwaters? More power for the stroke, different stroke, etc. 

Or if anyone went through and passed the PJ INDOC standards for the underwaters, feel free to shout out how you got there!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2020)

There are a number of “swim related” thread on the site already.  Please make use of the search function and tag into one of those threads.  A good change you may find the answer to your questions - and more!

- locked -


----------

